# GOSSAMER BB30 RECALL NOTICE (Cannondale 105's)



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

Doing some research since I wanted to replace my crankset (synapse alloy 5 105) with an SRAM RED when I ended up finding this. So just an FYI if you have a Cannondale 105. Sorry if this is a double post.

http://www.fullspeedahead.com/technews/10/Gossamer-BB30-Recall-Notice


----------



## sponger78 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Check my CAAD 10 crank arm and serial number starts 11A, so I believe I'm good to go.


----------



## 8toes (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks for this post. I have a 2011 Synapse alloy 5 105 but I am in Canada. I did not see it listed on the notice but I will call on Monday just to make sue.

I appreciate the info.

Cheers,

Brian J.


----------



## metallicjester (Dec 27, 2008)

i wish i ad heard of this before i bought mine about a year ago before the recall. im 6 foot 6 and 220 pounds right now and actually did snap off my non dribe side crank arm. was pretty scay. ive got some nice scars, bragging right and a new sram force crankset to show for it. fsa gave my lbs a hard time about the whole deal. no more fsa stuff for me. everybody be awareand careful.


----------



## Ultrasaurus (Jan 28, 2011)

FWIW, this happened around Thanksgiving of 2010 I believe. Had mine swapped, no troubles before, or since.


----------

